# Another Game Changer, But This One Really Is



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I see a "game changer" about every two years, but I got to admit the new Ultrex has me opening a new savings account.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

No doubt in my mind! It's got everything I feel like I"m missing in my Terrova.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

The cable steer is what has my attention and the Spot Lock of course. I've been debating Power Poles/Talons for a couple of years now but this seals the deal for me. Exactly what I've been hoping for.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I like the power assist cable steer and the stow and deploy compared to mine. I still want some poles though. Spot lock is fine nose in the wind but right now it seems like if I'm not pointed in just the right direction, or a gust comes out of nowhere, then my boat can pivot on the spot and then drift the 3 feet it allows. In tight quarters I'm hitting something!!! If the wind isn't constant, however fast the wind pushes me off the spot is how hard the TM will bring me back. There's been a couple of times I'm glad I was on the pedestal seat! I get the feeling with the more precise spot lock now, that part may not be an issue anymore.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It is a nice new feature but can't possible replace poles


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

All points taken. Here's where I'm at: the poles (either Talon or PP) are effective in relatively shallow water (1 to 11 ft. depending on model). Even when I'm fishing a shoreline I rarely am sitting in less than 10 FOW so they generally would be of no use there. 

The poles would be perfect when fishing beds (which I don't do) or pads or shallow grass beds. But by and large those are exceptions, not the rule and I'm thinking the Spot Lock would work in these applications anyhow.

When fishing a shore or break line, I fish into the wind anyhow for boat control so Spot Lock facing the wind would be the rule not the exception and should be fine. Swirling winds, not so fine but that doesn't happen often.

Drop shotting in Lake Erie or anywhere else for that matter. Ummmm . . . Utrex would be perfect.

Marina Docks. I wouldn't use poles or Spot Lock and the cable drive shines under these conditions. One more for the Utrex.

I always (always) fish with my wife/partner. Poles are an obstacle for the back decker. Ultrex obviously is not.

Weight = I've heard horror stories about how the weight of poles effects hole shot as well as top end.

Warranty = Using the sandwich plate to mount Poles voids my Ranger's lifetime transom warranty. No thanks.

Where poles clearly shine is loading, unloading and docking. I've fished out of boats with poles and it is pretty cool to pull up to a dock, droop the poles and not have to tie up.

Cost. Game, set, match. Two poles are at least 25% more expensive or more depending on model.

There. I've talked myself into the Utrex.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I understand your arguments both ways. A few years back I invested in 2 power pole blades 8'. In my opinion they are 1 of the best decisions I ever made. I was unsure how much I would use them. I use them all the time now, and for all sorts of things. Launching, loading, just stopping in the wind to fish a dock a little better, I use them when tying on a new lure, i use them alot more often then 1 could have imagined. 
A few weeks ago I was on Erie and the wind was blowing. In 30' of water I put the poles down to help slow our drift some it wasn't alot but they helped.
They did slow my holeshot some. I dropped from a 25p to a 24p prop during the hot summer months. I havent noticed a problem in the colder months with the bigger prop.Luckily I had a spare already so there was no extra cost involved there. If I ever change boats it will with out a dought have poles.
I have nothing negative to say about the Ultrex as I don't have 1 and have never fished in a boat with 1. Just my opinion on power poles.
Almost forgot. No one that has ever fished out the back of my boat has ever had anything bad to say about them being in the way


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Buick Riviera said:


> All points taken. Here's where I'm at: the poles (either Talon or PP) are effective in relatively shallow water (1 to 11 ft. depending on model). Even when I'm fishing a shoreline I rarely am sitting in less than 10 FOW so they generally would be of no use there.
> 
> The poles would be perfect when fishing beds (which I don't do) or pads or shallow grass beds. But by and large those are exceptions, not the rule and I'm thinking the Spot Lock would work in these applications anyhow.
> 
> ...


Valid points but like another poster said you will use the poles more than envisioned. If you enjoy fishing the harbors or Sandusky Bay they are awesome. You can find spots in these areas where you can catch a ton of fish in a little area. I guess in perfect world both would be the way to go. Once you get that new Cadillac trolling motor, we will be expecting a thorough review. You always have informative posts, so I am sure you will do a nice review.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

My dad has poles on his new boat most the time both people are on the front deck. I like them so much im going to try to save up and put them on my 16ft tracker. Once you get the full benefit of poles you wont want to fish without them. Even on the rare ocasion i am on the back deck of his boat they are rarely in the way

But yes in deep water the spot lock would be amazing. The biggest down fall of poles is if you buy the 10 footers plus the mounting brackets so they arent bolted through the transom they bolt through your jack plate and if you add on folding brackets as well for low clearance situations youve just dropped 5 large.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

The fold down brackets may have there benefits, but in my opinion aren't necessary. Whenever I need to pass under something I simply lower the poles some just a quick tap of the button usually brings them down level with my motor


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Layne, you had to go mentioning the Harbors, didn't you? LOL. You trying to put me back on the fence? The poles would be amazing for the Harbors and Sandusky Bay, without a doubt.

For fits and grins I went back and read some reviews for the Fortrex and current reviews of the Ulterra. They both have had their problems. May be I should let the dust settle for a year to let someone else help work out any bugs. I have a Fortrex which I really like but it hasn't been trouble free. I fish a lot but not under anything close to extreme conditions and I've had the bushing/mount issue that many others have experienced.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Buick Riviera, I have a Terrova on my Jaguar and it's a game changer for me. My local lake is CC is SW Ohio, which is a deep lake, and I fish out of East Harbor whenever I can make it up. Poles are less important to me than the spot lock and Ipilot in deep water. Here was my East Harbor scenario in May: wind was blowing from the North. Fish were in the shallows for the spawn rather than on the walls. Pointed the boat into the wind in the productive part of the harbor, spot locked, fan casted the emergent pads until they stopped hitting, caught multiple fish without touching my foot pedal, and then moved further into the bay, spot locked, and did it again. Wind? Who cares. No getting blown off your spot, no backtracking and covering water you already hit up. Too me, it seemed more efficient than the guys with poles. Just step on the foot pedal and you're on your way. We crushed the bass that day. The next day the winds calmed a bit and I ran to Kelly's. Looked for fish on structure, then spot locked and dropped shotted over the way points. Boat control is so much easier when it's automated. The one issue I had was the motor was running hard to stay on a spot in strong current off a point on Kelly's and spooled my dropshot rod! Had to do something stupid, otherwise it wouldn't have been a fishing trip on Erie for me. I haven't been in many situations were I miss the speed of cable steer, but I can think of a few, and hence the birth of Ultrex.


----------

